# Hard water stains?



## sarah5775 (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I was looking at my 55 gallon aquarium and the upper two or three inches of the tank is so covered with hard water stains that I cannot see through the glass at all. It is just a whitish cloudy stain that you can't see through. It looks really terrible.

Is there anything that can be done about this? Will scrubbing remove it? I know you need a special cleaner to remove it from an empty tank, is there anything at all that can be done with a tank that is in use? Anything you can put in the water? I would be VERY grateful if anyone can help me out, I can't see my fish.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

While it is up and running, your best bet is a regular glass scraper.

If it were empty....distilled white vinegar.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

From our Facebook Page: 


> Leo Puig: You can try several things.. White vinegar (acetic acid) removes some hard water stains from glass. And commercial cleaners such as Lime-A-Way (sulfamic acid) will work even better. Trouble is you need to avoid getting these chemicals into your aquarium water. So... you can empty out your tank, or you can lower the water level sufficiently to clean the stained area and then clean all traces of the stain-removing acid cleaners before refilling the tank..


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Get a real nice glass scraper.


----------

